# wogs and kit



## theoldyoungguy (6 Oct 2005)

im just throwing this out here... whats with the wogs(no offence intended) on issued kit. because from my experience in my area of the country wogs are getting all the gucci cadpat kit(reservists) b4 the infantry, armor, and engineers are (reservists as well). how can this be? i mean if u think about it how is this even fair. infantry anf the engineers need the cadpat most and will use it the most, and to a lesser extent armor. what use does a wog whos driving a truck or baking in a kitchen have use for the cadpat over the olive drab gortex jacket. im not complaining about the kit i have, OD gortex works just as well as the cadpat gortex, it just frustrates me to see a person who will never need the cadpat get it b4 someone who can and will use it on a regular basis. i think that it should be deployment, combat arms reg force, support reg force, then combat arms reserve and lastly support reserves. i say this only because thats the order of who will use it the most.


whats your opinion on this?


----------



## George Wallace (6 Oct 2005)

I think the Armour guys should get it first.  That way you guys will never see them.  That will prove that they can do Recce better than you........  ;D


----------



## D-n-A (6 Oct 2005)

From what I've seen(atleast in BC) the combat arms an service battalions, etc seem to get the new kit at the same time, an usually its the combat arms who got it before everyone else. But than again, not to much of the new gucci kit has even reached the reserves in BC.


Also, the CSS troops you see with the newer kit, is it the whole unit getting it, or just the ones who went overseas?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Oct 2005)

Quote,
_whats your opinion on this?_
I am of the opinion you should use spellcheck, capitals, and real words and then someone might take your post seriously,....even if its not warrented.


----------



## geo (6 Oct 2005)

I found that the CIC )cadet officers) got theirs quite a bit before the combat arms types.....
and now that the airforce types get cadpat...... 

Dang!


----------



## D-n-A (6 Oct 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> I found that the CIC )cadet officers) got theirs quite a bit before the combat arms types.....
> and now that the airforce types get cadpat......
> 
> Dang!



Yea, I've seen a few CIC officers with all the new cadpat kit(goretex, rain gear, tac vest, etc), probably have a friend in supply or something, cause I don't think their even entitled to most of that kit.


----------



## PViddy (6 Oct 2005)

As it stands right now, Only Army CIC are entitled to CADPAT fatigues, i am not sure what jackets they are issuing out.  I suspect us air ttypes will get it eventually (next couple of years) with the whole change of work dress deal.

cheers

PV


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (6 Oct 2005)

Next time you require a piece of kit from clothing stores, some TLC from the UMS, info on your pay, an urn of coffee for your buddies freezing their bits off or your travel claim finalized, try using the term "Wog"  See how much offence it does cause.

I'll fire up a new topic shortly: "Maggot FNG's and Kit"

Hurts doesn't it?


----------



## armyvern (6 Oct 2005)

Nope the Army CIC officer's are not entitled to the cadpat gortex as a matter of fact, they are not entitled to Olive drab gortex either. It is OG cbt jackets for them. They have been entitled to 2 sets of cadpat since 01 June 2004 but that's it. So if the Army CIC on the left coast are getting it, I highly recommended that you have your supervisor contact the supporting Clothing Stores to address the issue. Perhaps I will take this issue up at work tomorrow and have an adhoc report pulled off the CFSS just to see how many Army CIC Officer's have it. If that proves to be the case, I will forward up to Clothe the Soldier for them to address from the national level seeing as how I have a Reg Force Infantry Unit at this base who is not kitted yet. And they definatly should get it before you do. 
Perhaps it is even possible that you are seeing Air Force CIC officer's in it vice army CIC? Now that their initial issue is for the greatest part, complete, to their RegF and ARAF mbrs they may have begun issuing out the CEMS (cadpat gortex & raingear bought and paid for using Air Force funds) to their Air Element CIC officer's? I guess that would be the Air Force's decision to make as it is their kit.
Maybe a few years down the road when the Reg F Army Units are all kitted out with the CTS, and all our Res F Units are kitted out as well, the Army CIC officer's may then become entitled. I dunno. The cadpat raingear, once again, is an Airforce piece of kit NOT an army piece of kit. 
As for the cadpat gortex and us "wogs" two words. Be respectful. Cause this wog has it and this wog and a heck of alot of others got it by deploying. Don't forget....the non-wogs (shall we call them that?) deploy when their Unit deploys (for the vast majority of the time) but us Wogs...well we're always deploying cause every roto/Unit that deploys needs it's "wogs." Yes we're not 1st line infantry or engineers   ??? but we do deploy too. Please be respectful. There's an awful lot of us Wogs out here with an awful lot of tours who work our butts off and I have yet to meet one who "just drives a truck."   Going Reg F one day, please stop by my office and call me a wog. Ohhh please do.  


Edited to add: I put in the  ??? here not to slam engineers but because I am convinced that you must indeed insert some other well-deserving trades...ie those Armourded guys and Arty troops you don't seem to think are as deserving as yourself.


----------



## Pencil Tech (7 Oct 2005)

PPCLI MCpl said:
			
		

> Next time you require a piece of kit from clothing stores, some TLC from the UMS, info on your pay, an urn of coffee for your buddies freezing their bits off or your travel claim finalized, try using the term "Wog"   See how much offence it does cause.
> 
> I'll fire up a new topic shortly: "Maggot FNG's and Kit"
> 
> Hurts doesn't it?


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Oct 2005)

Loyaleddie, I think you are talking out your arse a bit here, and your post is pisss weak. Your disrespect to fellow CF Corps and the way you refer to them is unprofessional (irregardless of your 'no offence' statement), and does nothing but show your obvious contempt for them. Your statement about truckers and cooks is baseless, and does nothing but show your own lack of military experience and level of knowledge. BTW I used to be infantry before going on to EME, than RAEME.

CSS trades are in the thick of it as much as any others but in different ways. Whatever one's trade is, he is a soldier first, and a tradesman second, with basic soldier duties having to be performed (VCPs, gun pits   - yes digging, picquets and sentries, clearing patrols, etc) along with his trade on top of it all. Some of the most intense soldiering I have done in my life was done as a SNCO CSS member attached to the RAA.

I am sure the issue of the stuff is going by some kind of precidence irregardless of service component or Corps. To whinge and complain that 'they got theirs before us' is pure nonsesnse, and I find it rather childish to be honest. Just be be patient, and you'll get it the kit in time. In the meanwhile I suggest your do a self tune of your attitude before some 'wog' does it for you.

I can remember certain Units out of Sask Dist( Svc Bns before Infantry) back in 1990 got C7s before some Regular units did, and that was based on some kind of precidence laid out by the Area. It really had nothing to do with militia or Regular force.

Anyways it ruffled a few feathers.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Gramps (7 Oct 2005)

PPCLI MCpl said:
			
		

> Next time you require a piece of kit from clothing stores, some TLC from the UMS, info on your pay, an urn of coffee for your buddies freezing their bits off or your travel claim finalized, try using the term "Wog"   See how much offence it does cause.
> 
> I'll fire up a new topic shortly: "Maggot FNG's and Kit"
> 
> Hurts doesn't it?



Well put, I and I am sure many of my "WOG" bretheren thank you. Ill slip you some extra cookies in your lunch if you travel through our AMU. Cheers.  ;D

As for loyaleddie87, please come through our AMU and call myself or any of the fine people I work with (and for) a wog and see how far it gets you.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (7 Oct 2005)

Why is it every R031 i see complaining on here, its about CADPAT, or Gore-Tex?  What about training budgets, Simunition, FIBUA Trg, NVG's or Peq's?  Who cares what color you're wearing? You concentrate on the ability to kill things that go bump in the night and I'll concentrate on making sure you can pass your Contact reps.    Oh BTW I have all the new stuff and I'm a dirty WOG so   


Cheers;
Andrew


----------



## Franko (7 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Nope the Army CIC officer's are not entitled to the cadpat gortex as a matter of fact, they are not entitled to Olive drab gortex either. It is OG cbt jackets for them. They have been entitled to 2 sets of cadpat since 01 June 2004 but that's it. So if the Army CIC on the left coast are getting it, I highly recommended that you have your supervisor contact the supporting Clothing Stores to address the issue.



Hate to blow the cover off this one.....the CIC in the Ottawa area have been issued it since (IIRC) March of last year.

I asked the question as to why they are...to a pretty high on the food chain pers.....

He couldn't give me a straight answer.

Meanwhile I'm told I can't get a new cadpat jacket to replace my torn one.   :

I sewed it up and carried on. I got reamed by a few Snr NCOs as to why....asked them if they'd prefer me in OG jacket and CADPAT combats.

Silence........

Regards


----------



## mover1 (7 Oct 2005)

loyaleddie87 said:
			
		

> im just throwing this out here... whats with the wogs(no offence intended) on issued kit.
> 
> 
> whats your opinion on this?



My opinion on this is that some militia plug is going off half cocked with out all the proper info. Ask your chain of command. IN MEMO FORM. That way you get a timely and correct response to your query.

Don't know how to do a memo, then ask for help from one of your office WOGS. That is if you can remove your foot from your mouth and theirs from your posterior.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Oct 2005)

For some, topics are started because they want the LCF and are upset because they don't have it and someone else does.  Perhaps a Reservist Infanteer has seen a Reg Force Trucker wearing ICE and thought that it looked cool and he should have some.  Deja Vu.....don't we have the Cadets and CIC going on about needing Cadpat too?  When will it end?  The supply system does not have a magic wand to issue everyone in the CF from the CDS on down to the lowest Cadet Cadpat with one wave of the wand.  They have a system in place, where by the issue of kit is set and units are prioritized.  If your unit isn't No. 1, don't worry, you'll get yours eventually.  "Till then, don't whine.


----------



## Hunter (7 Oct 2005)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Quote,
> _whats your opinion on this?_
> I am of the opinion you should use spellcheck, capitals, and real words and then someone might take your post seriously,....even if its not warrented.



...you mean real words like "warrented"?   :


----------



## geo (7 Oct 2005)

hehe.....
years ago, the Infantry used to talk down to the Engineers as not being real combat arms...
now that they have lost their pioneers..... nice to see em appreceate the arrival of the humble sapper... though it does stick in their craw that the CME has precedence to them on the ORBAT and on ceremonial events

The army is a team and we depend on all parts of the whole to make things work. Anyone have a problem with 'wogs', you just come see this sapper and we`ll talk about it - just you, me and the fence post.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (7 Oct 2005)

Armyvern pretty much summed up the entitlement allowances as per MOS and unit, thus answering the original query as to who gets what.  It was then surmised that those who aren't on the entitlement list are getting backhand hookups on kit they aren't officially entitled.  Done deal.  I suggest to the mods that this thread be locked as it's rapidly outliving its usefulness.


----------



## mover1 (7 Oct 2005)

Actually this..... (this is killing me to write this   , I cannot believe I am Turing into one of those guys) is already being discussed under the thread (here it goes) "supply system" maybe next time you should do a search on the subject.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32983.0.html

Uggg I can believeI did it. I feel so dirty.
 :'(


----------



## George Wallace (7 Oct 2005)

OK.  You've done it.  Now you can hit the showers.  You'll feel so much better.   ;D


----------



## mover1 (7 Oct 2005)

Thank you Mister Wallace sir. 

   I will. I will shower and dress in my cadpat uniform, complete with cadpat rain gear and matterhorn boots. I will sit down at my desk at work and play on my computer all day. Tell the yourn troops of the days gone past, how life was better in Germany.
   Sitting at the North Marg drinking beer for breakfast. 

   Then later on I will think up ways to jack around all the combat arms types. After all thats all us WOGs do all day.


----------



## Gramps (7 Oct 2005)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Actually this..... (this is killing me to write this   , I cannot believe I am Turing into one of those guys) is already being discussed under the thread (here it goes) "supply system" maybe next time you should do a search on the subject.
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32983.0.html
> 
> ...



Say it ain't so!!!! Its a good thing we are on separate crews or I would have to give you a slap upside the head. So, disappointed, so very very disappointed


----------



## George Wallace (7 Oct 2005)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Thank you Mister Wallace sir.
> 
> I will. I will shower and dress in my cadpat uniform, complete with cadpat rain gear and matterhorn boots. I will sit down at my desk at work and play on my computer all day. Tell the yourn troops of the days gone past, how life was better in Germany.
> Sitting at the North Marg drinking beer for breakfast.
> ...



Yeah!   Well how will we know you are there, if you are all cammed up?   You could be out having a Coffee to the NATO standard.   We'd never be able to find you.    

 ;D


----------



## mover1 (7 Oct 2005)

easy I have reflective tabs on my raincoat.


----------



## big_castor (7 Oct 2005)

Franko said:
			
		

> Hate to blow the cover off this one.....the CIC in the Ottawa area have been issued it since (IIRC) March of last year.
> I asked the question as to why they are...to a pretty high on the food chain pers.....
> He couldn't give me a straight answer.



The standards applied by clothing stores when issuing kit to CIC Officer is different form Region to Region (Eastern being notably "cheap") and Base to Base.  Air Force CIC Officers in the Mtl area can only be issued CADPAT if they are on a Class B contract but Valcartier issued it to everyone.


----------



## Bean (7 Oct 2005)

As Squadron CO indicated, there is a lot of interpretation as to what CIC officers are issued (regardless of element) beyond the DEU's.  I'd be surprised to see a CIC officer with CADPAT goretex, but I wouldn't rule it out.  When I was first kitted coming from PRes to the CIC I turned all my kit back into the Comms Sqn. and was re-issued every piece of kit out of ASU Toronto to the same standard as a PRes soldier.  Two years later a new CIC officer also coming from the PRes to CIC was issued only DEU's nothing else. Just the practices at the time I guess.  For those CIC out there who walk into clothing stores and demand the latest and greatest, I say slap them down because the need just isn't there, but for the majority of us we just take what we're issued.  If somone decides to pass on the gucci kit, and put it on my docs, I for one won't say no but I'm not going out of my way to ask for it.


----------



## geo (7 Oct 2005)

well said Bean.....


----------



## HollywoodHitman (7 Oct 2005)

mover1 said:
			
		

> My opinion on this is that some militia plug



While this guy is clearly WAY off in the WOG comments etc, why does it always boil down to name calling? I've NEVER been referred to as a militia plug, either because I'm a good soldier, or because someone doesnt have the balls.....And technically, I are one.......I think we're getting on this guy for 'name calling' ie. WOGS, so lets just chillax here and stick to the topic?


----------



## mitch83 (7 Oct 2005)

Why would  you ever think armour would be last in line to get new kit have you not heard RCD is a recce regiment our operational tempo is extremely high and all new kit is required ...maybe you should ask before you make that kinda claim


----------



## aesop081 (7 Oct 2005)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> I suggest to the mods that this thread be locked as it's rapidly outliving its usefulness.



Surprised ?


----------



## mover1 (7 Oct 2005)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> chillax here and stick to the topic?



Actually the topic died a long time ago. The original post was re-butted and substantiated. Then it was backed up with a link to another thread thats already discussing that. 

Afterwards it was suggested to lock it up.

Now we are just waiting for the Content Police to lock her up in the vault for future reference.


----------



## Patroels (7 Oct 2005)

Before it gets locked, could someone tell this foreigner what a "wog" is?

I've only ever heard it used by scientologists about non-followers of L. Rob Hubby's pretend-religion.
In their meaning it stands for "Worldly Oriented Gentleman".

Regards
Troels /Just asking!


----------



## D-n-A (7 Oct 2005)

WOG = With Out Guts
Its a term to insult CSS troops(LOG, EME, etc), same as REMF.

But, its dumb for a 18 year old reservist who's never been anywhere to call anyone a WOG.


----------



## Patroels (7 Oct 2005)

@MikeL

Got it, thank you!

Troels out!


----------



## Danjanou (7 Oct 2005)

And as the proverbial Fat ladys... ooops excuse me metablolically disadvantaged female, has sung consider this thread closed.


----------

